# Diary Free Diet



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

What diary free and substitute foods have you all found edible??Last time i did this everything was awfull and i couldn't stick with it. I have now been ordered by my doc to cut it out and i was wondering what foods you guys liked.Lisa


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Which particular foods do you have the most problems with.I know there are soy cheeses and milks, but they can cause gas from the soy.Rice milk seems to have some fans around here.Processed food may be more of an issue, and you would have to check labels pretty closelyhttp://www.drugstore.com/qxc40741_333181_s...y_free_diet.htm has some info and links to a couple of other resources.K.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Kath for the link.I saw the doc today and she asked how foods felt when moving through my stomach etc. I said that a lot of foods felt like sharp grains going round and she suggested i try a diary and lactose free diet to start with as it could make a difference to the feeling. I have to go back in a month.When i have cream my glands in my neck feel all congested, and cheese acts like glue in my tummy!! Milk makes me bloat instantly. I have got vanilla rice milk, i guess you just have to get used to it. Really hard when you're a foodie like me!!!Lisa


----------

